# Dish Anywhere for Kindle Fire?



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

Any ideas when, if ever, the Dish Anywhere app will be available for the Kindle Fire?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I would not expect a Kindle Fire version.

Amazon offers the Kindle to support their content services. Because the Kindle Fire is ostensibly an Android device, it comes down to Amazon deciding that they want to offer it and I'd imagine they aren't too keen on the idea of offering a product that significantly reduces the dependence on Amazon's primary focus (content).


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

harsh said:


> I would not expect a Kindle Fire version.
> 
> Amazon offers the Kindle to support their content services. Because the Kindle Fire is ostensibly an Android device, it comes down to Amazon deciding that they want to offer it and I'd imagine they aren't too keen on the idea of offering a product that significantly reduces the dependence on Amazon's primary focus (content).


I doubt this is the case. There is a Kindle Fire app for Netflix, Hulu Plus and HBOGo...so it's not likely Amazon is blacklisting Dish. More likely that Dish has just not gotten around to submitting an app thru their process yet.

There is a Kindle Fire SlingPlayer app...but all the reviews say it does not work with the Dish Sling adapter or built in Hopper Sling (it's also $14.99).


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Try to email the apk. or back load it to your device?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

AZ. said:


> Try to email the apk. or back load it to your device?


Haven't tried side loading it yet.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

As I recall, side loading requires the use of a Android phone to assist. Am I wrong in this?


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

djlong said:


> As I recall, side loading requires the use of a Android phone to assist.


Yes. Lucky for me my wife has a Samsung Droid, so I'll have to give this sideloading thing a try.

It would of course be easier if Dish would stop ignoring a significant chunk of the tablet market and submit their app to Amazon.


----------



## cloudnine (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the DISH Anywhere app on my Droid Razr and my Samsung tablet. I put the apk on a thumb drive and tonight I'm going to try and side load it to my wife's Kindle Fire.
I'm going to transfer the apk to her computer then plug her KF in to the computer to transfer the file. So, technically you don't need an android phone to do this, just the apk.
I'll report back on how it works.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

cloudnine said:


> I'll report back on how it works.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## cloudnine (Sep 30, 2009)

Just got home and side loaded the Dish Anywhere app to my wife's Kindle Fire and it installed and works perfectly. You have to "allow unauthorized apps to install" just like most Android devices. You'll find that in Settings. Go nuts!!


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

cloudnine said:


> Just got home and side loaded the Dish Anywhere app to my wife's Kindle Fire and it installed and works perfectly. You have to "allow unauthorized apps to install" just like most Android devices. You'll find that in Settings. Go nuts!!


Awesome..thanks!


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Could someone kindly explain the steps in "plain english" how to do this? I'm pretty computer literate but have never done anything like this. My wife has the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 and I would love to be able to set this up for her.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

SDWC said:


> Could someone kindly explain the steps in "plain english" how to do this? I'm pretty computer literate but have never done anything like this. My wife has the Kindle Fire HD 8.9 and I would love to be able to set this up for her.
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Haven't done it myself yet, but I plan to follow the instructions in the below link:

http://www.ubergizmo.com/2011/11/kindle-fire-sideload/


----------



## AZ. (Mar 27, 2011)

Get the apk file....put it on a thumb drive,or email to yourself, or use an app sharing app....install....really nothing to it....Just access it from the Kindle and install.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

I just got a Kindle Fire HD 8.9 yesterday. To get DishAnywhere, just download the apk file here on your PC
http://www.downloads.ws/android/app/com-sm-SlingGuide-Dish then copy it to your Kindle using the usb cable.

Then you install using ES File Explorer and allow install of applications. Works great!


----------



## jimmarby (Dec 2, 2013)

The download which *mitchflorida* supplied also workes on my regular Kindle Fire, thanks for the info Mitch.


----------



## Beardedbosn (Dec 9, 2002)

I have been looking at a number of ways to get the "Dish Anywhere"app onto my Kindle HD. Many were very complicated. I downloaded the app through the link provided by mitchflorida to my Mac. I have "Dropbox" on all my computers and the Kindle; it is a very handy file sharing program.

I copied the app file to to Dropbox and by doing so a copy was available on the Kindle. Opened "Dropbox" on the Kindle, clicked the app file and it loaded. Seems to work well right from the start. You do have to tell the Kindle to allow installation of all apps. Hope this helps someone.

Chris


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

You would think by now the folks at Dish and Amazon would have figured this out. All these work arounds, while they may work, are really silly. Common Dish, let's engage yourself here.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

WebTraveler said:


> You would think by now the folks at Dish and Amazon would have figured this out. All these work arounds, while they may work, are really silly. Common Dish, let's engage yourself here.


I would not blame Dish or Amazon - its the media companies. Also, the work-arounds keep getting easier and better.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Actually it is Amazon's fault as they are blocking the DishAnywhere app from their app store.

You can bypass Amazon by downloading the 1MobileMarket app, it includes a lot of apps that Amazon doesn't carry in their app store.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

Wilf said:


> I would not blame Dish or Amazon - its the media companies. Also, the work-arounds keep getting easier and better.


Amazon has prevented its own android device from accessing the Google Play store. YES, that is Amazon's issue. They are the one blocking it.


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

mitchflorida said:


> Actually it is Amazon's fault as they are blocking the DishAnywhere app from their app store.
> 
> You can bypass Amazon by downloading the 1MobileMarket app, it includes a lot of apps that Amazon doesn't carry in their app store.


I downloaded this from 1MobileMarket app and the Dish Anywhere App would not work. It had an error message it needed to update to find a "library" and crashed.

I have the new Fire HDX so perhaps there is something specific with this model, I do not know.

I removed the app, tried again, and same result. I found it from another source and the same result.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Today at CES, Dish said it "will be releasing a version of DISH Anywhere for Kindle Fire tablets." No other details so far.








Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## WebTraveler (Apr 9, 2006)

FTA Michael said:


> Today at CES, Dish said it "will be releasing a version of DISH Anywhere for Kindle Fire tablets." No other details so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that's cool.


----------

